# end of fixed rate, what to do?



## pcocp (4 Apr 2009)

I'm coming to the end of a fixed rate this month, was 4.75% for past two years. Bank is PTSB, and according to them my contract says I have the option of going either tracker or variable. 
What sort of rates can I expect to get later this month and would appreciate opinions on going either tracker or variable.
Also, should I go into the bank and negotiate face to face or just wait and see what comes in the post.
Figures are 275k remaining over 30years approx.
Any good sites out there re current rates?
I'd appreciate any advice, not well up on these things,
thanks, PCOCP.


----------



## Senna (4 Apr 2009)

what tracker rate are you going onto? I would, regardless of the rate, think your probably still better off going onto the tracker rather than the stan var.

You could look at fixing if your tracker is over ECB +1% (tracker may still be better in long run).  You could get a 5 or 10 year fixed that would still mean your repayments drop from the fixed you were on.  You would have to check out the PTSB rates for whats current, but other banks have 10 year fixed of 4.25% or 5 year fixed around the 4% or less.


----------



## Ruam (4 Apr 2009)

The bank may tempt you with a very low variable for a period to try to get you off the tracker.  Personally I would be very slow to lose the tracker.

Ruam


----------

